

Running Hadoop On Ubuntu Linux (Single-Node Cluster) - Michael G. Noll - mrlebowski
http://www.michael-noll.com/wiki/Running_Hadoop_On_Ubuntu_Linux_%28Single-Node_Cluster%29

======
mrlebowski
Ofcourse, theres the super easy Cloudera distribution, but i found this
tutorial to be more informative, as you understand the steps in installation
better.

